# Another Engagement!



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 13, 2004)

I am making this thread to make an announcement and to thank this forum and the wonderful people who make it what it is.

I am engaged! My wedding date is set for March 19th of next year, and (as you can imagine ) I am very excited! In four short months I will be the happy wife of my wonderful Russian fiance.

Now what does this have to do with the Tolkien Forum? Well, this forum has now successfully set up two marriages (as far as I know). Snaga and Wonks were the first, and now I am the second. My fiance is not a forum member, but he is a friend of Dr. Ransom's, who introduced us to each other. I met Dr. Ransom here, and therefore if it hadn't been for this forum I would never have met my fiance. So first of all thank you to Dr. Ransom (again ) and thank you to this forum for being such a wonderful place to make good friends, hang out, and discuss Tolkien!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nenya. My best wishes.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nenya,I am sure you will be happy with him !!!!
And I do think there will be some more TTF weddings 

Melian,Manveru-it is your turn


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 13, 2004)

Absolutely fabulous!

My warmest congratulations and all the best wishes.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 13, 2004)

If only all of us got land us a hot Russian guy then the world would be a much better place, no doubt. 

Oh and congratulations...it only seems like 18 months ago that we me and you, ithrynluin and Nom were having those terribly immature conversations on MSN (with me and ithrynluin being the immature ones, of course) and now you are engaged to be married. Have a nice wedding!


----------



## Aulë (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nenya/Kilease! (I wonder if your fiancée knows about your exploits as a fat, grumpy Dwarf with bad table manners? ).

I wish you all the best for your life ahead as a married woman. Although I'm guessing that it's going to take longer for you to write your full name from now on?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 14, 2004)

Dear Nenya, my sincerest congratulations! 
I wish you all the happiness in the world !!!


----------



## Saucy (Nov 14, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Dr. Ransom (Nov 15, 2004)

And no I don't take requests...    

At least I won't have to pay Russian Maffia taxes now Nenya... lol

God Bless


----------



## baragund (Nov 15, 2004)

Nenya, I'm so happy for you!!  You're starting a wonderful and rewarding adventure. Be sure to keep us posted on all the details as you make your wedding plans and the like. And get ready for all the same bad jokes we gave Snaga and Wonks...  

Is your fiance a Tolkien fan too? Or does he consider all this jazz about Elves and Dwarves and Balrogs kind of silly, like Mrs. Baragund does (but that's a discussion for another time!)


----------



## spirit (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 15, 2004)

*Congratulations Nenya!*

Long life, happiness and many many babies to you both.


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 15, 2004)

Congratulations! May you have a long and blessed marriage.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 15, 2004)

A hardy congradulations indeed! 


Send pictures!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey sweetums,

Enjoy the days to come, the (many) ups and (few) downs, and don't forget us.

Love,

I.


----------



## Manveru (Nov 18, 2004)

Gil-Galad said:


> Congratulations Nenya,I am sure you will be happy with him !!!!
> And I do think there will be some more TTF weddings
> 
> Melian,Manveru-it is your turn


       

congrats, Nenya!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats Nenya!!  

Good luck to both of you!!   

Send pictures so we can all see this wonderful catch the good doctor set you up with!!


----------



## Beorn (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, that's it. WM has now decided to set up the TTF Dating Service....

Congratulations to both of you, and Dr. Ransom, you might wanna make a career out of this... 

- Mike


----------



## David Pence (Nov 18, 2004)

That's great! Congratulations!!!

As you've seen, all your fellow members couldn't be happier for you. I hope you keep us informed, and post plenty of pics from the big day.


----------



## Dr. Ransom (Nov 18, 2004)

Beorn said:


> Well, that's it. WM has now decided to set up the TTF Dating Service....
> 
> Congratulations to both of you, and Dr. Ransom, you might wanna make a career out of this...
> 
> - Mike



Haha, why would I want to set up girls like Nenya Evenstar with _other_ guys?!?


----------



## Beleg (Nov 19, 2004)

> Haha, why would I want to set up girls like Nenya Evenstar with other guys?!?



You'll have to find a girl like Nenya Evenstar first. 




Congragulations Nenya! Hope you have a neat and nifty marriage and find lots of happiness in it. 

God bless you.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, and thank you again!  I am very happy to be able to share this with all of you! 

Now to answer all the questions:

Inderjit, I remember. How could I ever forget those crazy convos?



> _From Aule_Congratulations Nenya/Kilease! (I wonder if your fiancée knows about your exploits as a fat, grumpy Dwarf with bad table manners? ).


Hehehe . . . he does now!  I should dig up those old RP's and have him read them.



> _From Aule_I wish you all the best for your life ahead as a married woman. Although I'm guessing that it's going to take longer for you to write your full name from now on


Actually, it's just about the same. I already have a scary name.



> _From Dr. Ransom_At least I won't have to pay Russian Maffia taxes now Nenya... lol


Actually. . . . now you have to pay more since there are two of us now. 



> _From Baragund_Is your fiance a Tolkien fan too? Or does he consider all this jazz about Elves and Dwarves and Balrogs kind of silly, like Mrs. Baragund does (but that's a discussion for another time!)


Well, before he met me he hadn't read the books . . . now he is almost done with "The Return of the King" and I have even seen him pick up "The Sil." So yes!



> _From Eledhwen_Long life, happiness and many many babies to you both.


All in good time.  

Ithy, I won't ever forget you guys! 

Manveru, I haven't heard anything about you and Melian . . . would you mind filling me in? I love weddings!

And to Astaldo, Gil-Galad, Arvedui, Lhun, Saucy, spirit, Gandalf, Aragorn, Sabeen, Beorn, Webmaster, and Beleg (and everyone else I mentioned previously), thank you so much!!!!!!!! 

Now for some details:

Planning a wedding is a very large headache. I've already decided this. If I hadn't already purchased quite a few things we would undoubtedly elope. Things are MUCH easier that way! However, I thankfully have a wedding planner (i.e. my mother) who has been helping out in many, many ways. Since the wedding is where she is and not where Alex and I are, she takes care of things like finding the photographer, florist, and caterer. Most of the time we can tell her what we want and she finds it for us . . . it's great! Unfortunately, we are sometimes very slow to do the things we're supposed to do (like making a guest list), and as a result my good wedding planner threatens that the wedding must be postponed! 

But, right now everything is going very smoothly. 

I tried to attach one pic to this post, but it was too big. So for now (until I can figure the thing out) and am sending you to this link:
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=2564&page=33&pp=15
The top two pics are of us.

Then, scroll down to near the bottom of this link and there will be three pics of us:
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=2564&page=35&pp=15

Unfortunately I don't have very many other pictures. We are both terrible with cameras!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh coolness! You two are a rally great looking couple!!


----------



## reem (Nov 26, 2004)

Gongradulations, Nenya May you both have a beautiful future togather


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Nov 28, 2004)

Why thank you, Sabeen! He's quite the guy, isn't he? 

And thank you Reem!  We shall try to have the best future imaginable.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm guessing that you've already read or heard this same message about eighty times, but here goes.

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 3, 2004)

He is indeed quite that catch-you should come on MSN once in a while or something, that is before you get married and get too busy to do so-it will be nice to have a chat or two!


----------



## Snaga (Dec 8, 2004)

Congratulations Nenya! I hope your engagement, wedding, and life together are as happy as ours!


----------

